# اقتراح ارجو الرد عليه



## Aksios (15 نوفمبر 2008)

انا بقترح بفتح موضوع داخل قسم الترانيم عن طلبات الالحان و التسبحة القبطية
و يتم تثبيت هذا الموضوع
و كل اللى بيدور على لحن معين يضع طلبه فى الموضوع
و لو الادارة وفقت على الموضوع
انا مستعد افتحه فورا و مستعد ان اتابع طلبات الموضوع
منتظر رأى الادارة 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن تفتح الموضوع وتطلب من مشرفين القسم تثبيتهولك

وربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Aksios (15 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ممكن تفتح الموضوع وتطلب من مشرفين القسم تثبيتهولك​
> 
> 
> وربنا يعوضك​


شكرا على الرد
و تم فتح الموضوع
الرب يعوض خدمتيك​


----------



## oesi no (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*احنا مثبتين موضوع فيه اغلب الحان الكنيسه القبطية *
*فى حاله عدم وجود اى لحن  غير موجود ياريت تضيفه على الموضوع*
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## Aksios (15 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *احنا مثبتين موضوع فيه اغلب الحان الكنيسه القبطية *​
> 
> *فى حاله عدم وجود اى لحن غير موجود ياريت تضيفه على الموضوع*​
> *سلام ونعمه *​


ايوة شوفت الموضوع اسمه *مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح* 

لكن ده للمعلم فرج بس
يعنى اقصد الروابط اكيد فتره و هتقع
غير كده ناس تبقى عاوزه للمعلم جاد لويس لحن معين او للمعلم ابراهيم عياد
او لحن تعليمى بيتقال بطريقة سهله 
و هكذا يعنى
ارجو اكون وصلت فكرتى
سلام و نعمة


----------



## oesi no (15 نوفمبر 2008)

> ايوة شوفت الموضوع اسمه *مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*
> 
> لكن ده للمعلم فرج بس
> يعنى اقصد الروابط اكيد فتره و هتقع
> ...


اوكى مفيش مشكلة نثبت الموضوع لفترة ونشوف تجاوب الناس معاه​


----------



## Aksios (15 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> اوكى مفيش مشكلة نثبت الموضوع لفترة ونشوف تجاوب الناس معاه ​


 
متشكر كتير على تجاوبك و تثبيتك الموضوع
ربنا يعوضك بجد 
سلام و نعمة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مبروووووووووووووووووووك

عايزة الحلاوة بقى​


----------



## Aksios (15 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مبروووووووووووووووووووك​
> 
> 
> 
> عايزة الحلاوة بقى​


ههههههههههههههههه
الله يبارك فيكى
بس ادعى جد يدخل الموضوع و يكتب طلب اصلا ​ 
بالنسبة للحلاوة جيبت ليكى شكولاته احسن من الحلاوة
هههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الله يبارك فيكى
> بس ادعى جد يدخل الموضوع و يكتب طلب اصلا ​
> ...


 لا اطمن هتلاقي طلبات كتيرة زي الترانيم

 الالحان عليها اقبال زي الترانيم

وربنا يعوضك ويعوض جو وكل اللي هايساعدوك

 وانا لو قدرت اساعد واجيب معاكم مش هتاخر

ميرسي على الشكولاتة 

بس انا كنت عايزة حقي ناشف :11azy:ورقة ب 5 جنية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*بالنص يافراشه*
*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Aksios (15 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا اطمن هتلاقي طلبات كتيرة زي الترانيم​
> 
> 
> الالحان عليها اقبال زي الترانيم​
> ...


 


اوكى حلو التفاؤل ده




فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسي على الشكولاتة ​
> بس انا كنت عايزة حقي ناشف :11azy:ورقة ب 5 جنية
> 
> 
> ...


 

طب ماشى اهه خمسة جنية
بس معلش بقى رجعى الشكولاته
يا الخمسة جنية يا الشكولاته
اختارى حاجة واحده
ههههههههههههههههههه​ 
:new6:​


----------



## Aksios (15 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *بالنص يافراشه*
> *ههههههههههههههه*


 
سيبى الخمسة جنية لفراشة
انا معايا جنية واحد متبقى
خدية بس محدش يقول عاوز حاجة تانى





​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *بالنص يافراشه*
> *ههههههههههههههه*


 بالنص لية :smil8:

اية الناس اللبط دي :11azy:

ولا اقلك انتي حبيبتي هاديكي من ال5 جنية 15 قرش 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




جيبي كل اللي عايزاة و شيلي الباقي اوعي يضيع :t30:

و هديكي شيكولاتاية واحدة اصلها بتتخن :smil16:​


----------



## twety (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*لا لا لا يافراشه*
*هاتى الخمسه جنيه*
*والجنيه الهديه ده*

*يبقى انا معايا 6 جنيه*
*وانتى كفايه عليكى الشيكولاته*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

انتوا الاتنين بتضحكوا عليا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*وانا هفرج عليكم كده ولا ايه

اللي عايز يحوش فلوسه يجبها معايا

اكيد معايا فلوسه هتزيد بس ابعتوا بس

وعشان متتخنقوش مع بعض انا هاخد ال 6 جنيه والشيكولاته​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

كلة داخل طمعان في الحلاوة بتاعتي 

شريرين​


----------



## Aksios (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الواحد هيحرم يقول اقتراحات تانى​ 
:act23: :act23: :act23: :act23:​ 

اللى هيدخل الموضوع ده تانى​ 
الجيش بتاعى مش هيرحمه​ 
/
\
/
\
/
\
:gun::gun::gun:​ 
:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​ 
:boxing::boxing::boxing:​ 
:bomb::bomb:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

انا هسلم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا مش هسلم الا لما اخد الـ 6 جنيه والشيكولاته

مليش دعوه بقي عايز حقي​*


----------



## zama (17 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة جدا
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 يناير 2009)

*وانا عاوزة شوية شيكولاتة يوم العيد 

هيه بدل ما ادخل اطلب منك الحان مش موجودة اصلا 

بس ​*


----------



## Aksios (3 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *وانا عاوزة شوية شيكولاتة يوم العيد ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


طب مش هجيب شيكولاتة
و منتظر طلب الالحان بقالى اسبوع مشتغلتش :hlp:
و لو الالحان مش موجودة انا هعملها صوت و حطها 30:


----------

